# The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) by Edward C. Ptterson



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The People's Treasure

The Jade Owl Legacy - Book IV

by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Profile for The People's Treasure
Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. *



*Read a sample of THE PEOPLE'S TREASURE - THE JADE OWL LEGACY BOOK IV*​
*Book Four of The Jade Owl Legacy
The People's Treasure
Part I: The Three Women
Chapter One: Villa Tostacaroni
Chapter Two: The Awakening
Chapter Three: Moorehouse Has a Visitor
Chapter Four: The Return of a Coin
Chapter Five: A Dream of Hua Xing
Chapter Six: The Family Man
Chapter Seven: The Ghost of William Ch'en
Chapter Eight: The Magistrate on Mount Li
Chapter Nine: El Capitan
Chapter Ten: Silvery Lips
Chapter Eleven: Dragon Riders, Arise
Chapter Twelve: Eyes From Afar

Part II: In John Battle's Wake
Chapter One: On the Fields of Dendur
Chapter Two: A Proper Note on Proper Paper
Chapter Three: Prodigality
Chapter Four: A Meeting of the Minds
Chapter Five: Changing the Subject
Chapter Six: Under Heaven's Panoply
Chapter Seven: The Master of Kent Hall
Chapter Eight: John Battle's Hobby
Chapter Nine: Lost and Found
Chapter Ten: A Reunion of Sorts
Chapter Eleven: The Communion of Bees
Chapter Twelve: Private Showing

Part III: Extraordinary Tasks
Chapter One: On Being a Bastard
Chapter Two: A Room with a View
Chapter Three: At Home with the Druggist
Chapter Four: The Babysitter
Chapter Five: The Space Between the Staves
Chapter Six: Enlisting the Tribe
Chapter Seven: The Ambassador Finds His Way
Chapter Eight: A Meal of Scorpions
Chapter Nine: Matters of Inconvenience
Chapter Ten: Night Run
Chapter Eleven: Hiding Men
Chapter Twelve: Bartering
Chapter Thirteen: Before the Claw
Chapter Fourteen: Portal Law

Part IV: See What They Say
Chapter One: Fortitude of Silence
Chapter Two: Meers Hears
Chapter Three: A Matter of Trust
Chapter Four: Deciding a Course
Chapter Five: Changing the Order
Chapter Six: The Collector
Chapter Seven: In and Out
Chapter Eight: Carter Vein's Concession
Chapter Nine: The Change of the Guard
Chapter Ten: The Weary

Part V: Public Pressure
Chapter One: On the Bench
Chapter Two: For the Sake of Art
Chapter Three: Making the Rounds
Chapter Four: Arrivals from the South
Chapter Five: A Fat Cat Knows
Chapter Six: Navigating the Navigator
Chapter Seven: The Heart of the Buddha
Chapter Eight: In the Great Hall of the People
Chapter Nine: Noble Hearts

Part VI: The Garland Revisited
Chapter One: The Mistress of the Presidio
Chapter Two: The Journey to the Ke-ting 
Chapter Three: The Ghost of Old Friend Cane
Chapter Four: Lightning in a Bottle
Chapter Five: Purple Blood and Mud Packs
Chapter Six: John Battle's Warrant
Chapter Seven: The Spark

Part VII: Assault on Her Hem
Chapter One: The Official Expedition
Chapter Two: The Hu-tung Erupts
Chapter Three: Implications
Chapter Four: The Gift of Guan-yin
Chapter Five: Beyond Dawn
Chapter Six: The Monkey Show
Chapter Seven: Impasse
Chapter Eight: The Army of Nine

Part VIII: The Great Marshal's Fortress
Chapter One: The Man Behind the Curtain
Chapter Two: A Break Through
Chapter Three: In the Antechamber
Chapter Four: Convergence
Chapter Five: The Last Triangulation
Chapter Six: The People's Treasure
Chapter Seven: The Work of Minions

Part IX: The Celestial Advent
Chapter One: The Work
Chapter Two: At the Celestial Throne
Chapter Three: Trapped
Chapter Four: This is the Way We End the World

Afterword*​
Edward C. Patterson
Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought I just posted here to say that I am getting into book one of the pentology? Is that correct? Pentology?  Anyway, I'll get to this one eventually.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ed, and congratulations on your book! (Just went and bought it.  )

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## BlueJay44 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations ED !!!
It is not up yet in the UK store, but will buy it as soon as it appears..  I still have 2 & 3 to read yet, LOL.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Ann, BlueJay and Kinbr:

Bluejay, I caught your kind comments in the UK on the network there and soon after I had a few Jade Owl sales, my first after yours in the UK. Thanks you.

The Paperback is now up and I'm in my busy throws of getting the words out (huff and puff, as Rowden Gray would say). The Press Release for both versions cane be read here:

*PRESS RELEASE - THE PEOPLE'S TREASURE*

Off to launch on Smashwords. 

Thanks again to all

Edward C. Patterson
(PS: Ann, I think maybe I''ll request a Read with the Author soon)


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Have fun at Smashwords ED...lol    Im looking forward to making my way all the way through the series to this one.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Have fun at Smashwords ED...lol Im looking forward to making my way all the way through the series to this one.


I think you'll enjoy the journey. You might also want to peek into the Read with the Author Klub here on KB where the first three books are annotated.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I think you'll enjoy the journey. You might also want to peek into the Read with the Author Klub here on KB where the first three books are annotated.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Are there spoilers? I DO NOT want spoilers! Also will you PM about the Smashrelease and how that all works. I am curious to know howit went too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Smashwords went okay, but now I'm submitting to the premium catalog for the outbacks (nook etc). That sometimes takes a week. There are some spoilers there, but it's structured so you read a batch of chapters first and them go in for the Q&A. (It's the old Professor in me - frustrated one, as I opted for mammon over erudition in my middle passage).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the Fourth Jade Owl Legacy Book and represents Naturalism.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Been waiting for this one, thanks for reminding me via your readers' group or I would have missed it. Just 1-clicked, Yeah!!! <happy dance>
ebc


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Appleheart.

You're gonna love this one. It's the best of the seies (of course, because - rule of thumb - my rule of thumb), always better, each book over the last one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Read a sample of THE PEOPLE'S TREASURE - THE JADE OWL LEGACY BOOK IV*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy - the best yet.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Kindleboard Profile for The People's Treasure*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My favorite of the four Jade Owl books written so far. It stars a 4 year old boy, who manages quite a bit of mischief.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just received a new 5-star review. Take a peek.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this, considering I've been waiting for it!  Just went and purchased.  Yaaaaaay Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you. You made my day.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

You're welcome!  I'm diving in as soon as I get through this gigantic GW Bush memoir.  Any plans to do a Reading with the Author for this book?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, but not right away. I'm just emrging from  bereavement period and I have a new book i progress that has fallen behind. 

Ed P

PS: You're gonna love Book IV. It's the best of the lot.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks.

We must all come to _the clearing at the end of the path_, as Stephen King tells us in _The Dark Tower_.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book IV continues the tale, but it also ups the ante.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Ed,

Sorry to hear about your loss...I apologize for not checking FB notifications and reading e-mails, so just learned of this.

You were right, about #4 being the best one of the series, BUT the first one is still my favorite and will remain so because it reminded me of, and brought me back to my Chinese heritage - and I have you to thank for that. I still owe you a review, actually, many reviews since I've read ALL your books - am hoping you'll continue to be patient..?

Still one of your uber fans,

ebc


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Apple Heart:

As you know, _*The Jade Owl * _ series is dedicated to both my Mom and Dad. My current work in progress (due out in February 2011), _*The Road to Grafenwöhr * _ is dedicated to my Dad's memory.

I'm glad you liked _*The People's Treasure*_. Writing a series puts pressure on an author (and not all authors recognize this, but I do), that each book must contain the essence of engagement of the previous book, but be different and ace the previous books. I believe I did that in _*The People's Treasure*_, and your feedback has made my day. The last book will not be published until 2012, and I'll tell, it's a humdinger called _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_. All the lements tie up in the work, plus we're going to explore a new era and culture - The Ming Dynasty.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is an excerpt from Part V, Chapter Seven, *The People's Treasure*

Minister Ch'en looked to the Bei-jing sky - the glorious pellucid heavens, cloudless and endless, spreading above Tien-an Men Square. He saw the wind, because it lifted the bird-kite high. It was brilliant, an eagle, and the string hardly noticeable. It had a five-foot wingspan and was easy to assemble. His crotchety hands managed the balsawood struts and the paper skin with ease. He had done this thing many times before, great grandfather that he was.

"Great Grandfather," Nicky squealed. "Mine is flying the highest."

"It is true."

There were dozens of kites swerving and dodging - some birds, but not an eagle like Nicky's. Others were long tailed affairs and two were dragon-shaped boxes. However, his great grandson's mechanical was the best and did indeed fly the highest. The wind struggled to grasp it away and send it to kite-heaven, but Nicky tugged hard and guided it well.

Then the two constables emerged through the doors of the People's Museum of History and Culture. Ch'en Hui-ni's heart sank, because this meant the end of this day of larks. It meant a serious discussion on portals and relics and next steps. He glanced across the vast square to the Great Hall of the People. Tomorrow he would be there with his cousin and perhaps other family members, summoned as they were to scrutiny. That would not be a lark.

"I love this, Great Grandfather."

He smiled at the child - four now and tall for his age. A good mix of northern stock and Yankee bone. Who would have thought that the blood of a thousand Ch'en would mix with the red-white-and-blue stock to form this carefree - yet precocious child? Intelligent above his age. Spoke passable Mandarin, although with a distinct Bei-jing inflection, but Ch'en Hui-ni would let that pass. Yes. Ch'en Hui-ni looked up again at the hovering kite, and suddenly choked, the tears welling. He remembered being in the Square before, with another kite and another child.

"William," he muttered. "Oh, I am foolish."

"What's the matter, Great Grandfather?"

"Nothing. Just a fly in my eye. Reel the kite in. Your father and little Cricket come."

"Aw."

"Now, now."

Nicky shrugged, but began to reel in his kite. Suddenly, he turned to Ch'en Hui-ni, his big blue eyes widening above a baby grin.

"I love you, Great Grandfather."

"Of course, you do."

Minister Ch'en wiped the fly from his eye and, as he glanced across the vastness that was Tien-an Men, he tensed, his fists balling. He shook them at the Great Hall of the People.

You have gotten one of mine already. You shall not get another.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like your reading pleasure devliered with a sense of adventure and driven by interesting, developed characters, then this series is for you - and _*The People's Treasure * _ is the epiome of its kind.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the Book that Jade Owl fans are waiting for — the one that explains it all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holidays from Rose, Little Nicky, Sydney, Mei Lin, Mrs. K'ao, Minister Ch'en, the Tostacaronis and the hoot bird itself.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Holidays Ed!

I'm just about halfway through the book and enjoying it very much.  I have a feeling things are about to get really exciting.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, DNAGirl, and yes things take off like a shot - a maelstrom in fact.  I believe that this is the best one of the series.

Ed Patterson


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Ed, I finished the book and I must say I didn't think you could top _The Dragon's Pool_...but man, you have done it. Fan-freaking-tastic. I cannot wait until the final book comes out (although I admit it will make me sad to see it come to an end. I hope Simone gets what she dreams of. She breaks my heart.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> Ed, I finished the book and I must say I didn't think you could top _The Dragon's Pool_...but man, you have done it. Fan-freaking-tastic. I cannot wait until the final book comes out (although I admit it will make me sad to see it come to an end. I hope Simone gets what she dreams of. She breaks my heart.


Thanks, DNAGirl. I am happy you enjoyed The People's Treasure, and it made my day to hear it. The last book has placed a big responsibility on my shoulders and will take my readers to places they can scarcely imagine, but not until 2012. (sorry). BTW, I'm doing one of my _read with the Author Klub _ things for the book in a few weeks and you might want to follow the posts even though you've read the book.

AND

I received a 4-star review today on Aazon from Todd Fonseca of TMBOA.com If you're interested HERE'S THE LINK

Thanks again,

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I want to thank the intial readers and feedback for The People's Treausre. It's nice to know I have fans for The Jade Owl Legacy series. I promise you all - the series shall not flag, and I will be having a Read with the Author Klub here on Kindleboards soon. I've already made inquiries to Harvey. Hopefully we'll start the first week of February - so get set.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the opening paragraph to _*The People's Treasure*_:

The night birds perched in the shadow of the eaves, their stalking brought to rest. Their chicks peeped for succor - for night crawlers and fireflies, brought to the nest by attentive parents. Swallows knew how to hunt for night crawlers and the best places to dig them out. However, when it came to the fireflies, swallows took care, because when flying over the place called Campo Culadura, fireflies stalked the night birds as prey. So swallows learned new strategies that diverted the bugs far from the eaves. Tonight, however, the fireflies were calm, their luminescence easily dowsed by cutting bites - food for the wee chirpers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

At the center of this book stands a prophesy that stirs the characters into a whirlwind and then into its vortex.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Reading with the Author's Klub for _*The People's Treasure * _ starts on Wednesday Feb. 2, 2011.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48512.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Read with the Author Klub started for Book IV: The People's Treasure a few days ago. Come on over.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48512.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Read with the Author Klub continues:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48512.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an Excerpt from_* The People's Treasure*_:

Meng Ka-bao rarely ventured into Chinatown. To him the community pandered too much to the tourists, although the concentration of Chinese-Americans, the descendants of generations that had arrived at Angel Island and were sorted into the narrow streets and lanes were still evident. Meng preferred Russian Hill, an Italian neighborhood, despite the name. He remained secluded in an old wooden planked cottage, one of many that once dotted the hill. It was cool in winter, when the city was its hottest, and warm in the frigid San Francisco summers.

Meng had few friends, which suited him, and he didn't visit his half-brother's ke-ting. He rarely set foot across Rowden Gray's threshold at the Presidio and only attended social events connected with his museum duties, which were few and far between now. The Achaemenid exhibit had a modest black-tie affair at the Top of the Mark, which he begged off, much to Kitteridge's chagrin. Lloyd thrived in such environments. However, Meng was born in a nunnery and raised in a monastery, hidden away in study with his keeping duties. In fact, Meng Ka-bao, for a man bent on drawing the world to his position, was like a mouse in a corner. So it was an uncustomary step for him to walk along Grant Avenue and an even bigger deal to step over the threshold into Ch'u Bai-dui's herbalist establishment.

The celestial chimes tinkled as Meng entered, drawing the attention of Nung Fei, the counter clerk. She had been serving an old Chinese lady, who watched her every movement. Nung Fei smiled patronizingly at the woman - a forced grin. It was clear that the clerk would have preferred to boot the old lady out of the place, and may have done that had the celestial chimes not tinkled. She glanced at Meng Ka-bao and, instead of her usual scowl, smiled, perhaps deciding that this man was new enough - novel enough, and perhaps virile enough to garner her rarely-earned favor. Her attitude toward the old lady changed also - more cordial. She tied the brown parcel with strings and gently handed it to the woman, who bowed her thanks, and then left.

"May I help you?" Nung Fei asked.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

He young and prococious and has inherited the spark - he's the People's Treasure.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There are big doing's in New York in this book, Chinese doings in an Egyptian sort of way.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There are a host of new baddies in this work. Come root for your favorite goodies.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There are more ways to get to China than by plane.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is an excerpt from _*The People's Treasure*_

Meng Ka-bao rarely ventured into Chinatown. To him the community pandered too much to the tourists, although the concentration of Chinese-Americans, the descendants of generations that had arrived at Angel Island and were sorted into the narrow streets and lanes were still evident. Meng preferred Russian Hill, an Italian neighborhood, despite the name. He remained secluded in an old wooden planked cottage, one of many that once dotted the hill. It was cool in winter, when the city was its hottest, and warm in the frigid San Francisco summers.

Meng had few friends, which suited him, and he didn't visit his half-brother's ke-ting. He rarely set foot across Rowden Gray's threshold at the Presidio and only attended social events connected with his museum duties, which were few and far between now. The Achaemenid exhibit had a modest black-tie affair at the Top of the Mark, which he begged off, much to Kitteridge's chagrin. Lloyd thrived in such environments. However, Meng was born in a nunnery and raised in a monastery, hidden away in study with his keeping duties. In fact, Meng Ka-bao, for a man bent on drawing the world to his position, was like a mouse in a corner. So it was an uncustomary step for him to walk along Grant Avenue and an even bigger deal to step over the threshold into Ch'u Bai-dui's herbalist establishment.

The celestial chimes tinkled as Meng entered, drawing the attention of Nung Fei, the counter clerk. She had been serving an old Chinese lady, who watched her every movement. Nung Fei smiled patronizingly at the woman - a forced grin. It was clear that the clerk would have preferred to boot the old lady out of the place, and may have done that had the celestial chimes not tinkled. She glanced at Meng Ka-bao and, instead of her usual scowl, smiled, perhaps deciding that this man was new enough - novel enough, and perhaps virile enough to garner her rarely-earned favor. Her attitude toward the old lady changed also - more cordial. She tied the brown parcel with strings and gently handed it to the woman, who bowed her thanks, and then left.

"May I help you?" Nung Fei asked.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sometimes we rule destiny. Sometimes it's our children.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Some of the sction in this installment shifts to New York City.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

So you've read Books I, II and III and you haven't picked up Book IV yet. Well, Book V will be here, so you wanna be ready.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

THE PEOPLE'S TREASURE - The Jade Owl Legacy - Book IV - Edward C. Patterson
642 pages

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

"In The People's Treasure Patterson's engaging style and unique voice once more entertains readers with this fantasy series. Weaving together important questions of the human condition - learning to live with loss, doing what feels right versus what might seem logical, putting family first, following a higher calling - along with an epic fantasy involving supernatural relics, this tome moves along quickly holding the readers interest." - Todd Fonseca

Here is an excerpt from The People's Treasure

“Great Grandfather,” Nicky squealed. “Mine is flying the highest.”

“It is true.”

There were dozens of kites swerving and dodging — some birds, but not an eagle like Nicky’s. Others were long tailed affairs and two were dragon-shaped boxes. However, his great grandson’s mechanical was the best and did indeed fly the highest. The wind struggled to grasp it away and send it to kite-heaven, but Nicky tugged hard and guided it well.

Then the two constables emerged through the doors of the People’s Museum of History and Culture. Ch’en Hui-ni’s heart sank, because this meant the end of this day of larks. It meant a serious discussion on portals and relics and next steps. He glanced across the vast square to the Great Hall of the People. Tomorrow he would be there with his cousin and perhaps other family members, summoned as they were to scrutiny. That would not be a lark. 

“I love this, Great Grandfather.”

He smiled at the child — four now and tall for his age. A good mix of northern stock and Yankee bone. Who would have thought that the blood of a thousand Ch’en would mix with the red-white-and-blue stock to form this carefree — yet precocious child? Intelligent above his age. Spoke passable Mandarin, although with a distinct Bei-jing inflection, but Ch’en Hui-ni would let that pass. Yes. Ch’en Hui-ni looked up again at the hovering kite, and suddenly choked, the tears welling. He remembered being in the Square before, with another kite and another child.

“William,” he muttered. “Oh, I am foolish.”

“What’s the matter, Great Grandfather?”

“Nothing. Just a fly in my eye. Reel the kite in. Your father and little Cricket come.”

“Aw.”

“Now, now.”

Nicky shrugged, but began to reel in his kite. Suddenly, he turned to Ch’en Hui-ni, his big blue eyes widening above a baby grin.

“I love you, Great Grandfather.”

“Of course, you do.”

Minister Ch’en wiped the fly from his eye and, as he glanced across the vastness that was Tien-an Men, he tensed, his fists balling. He shook them at the Great Hall of the People.

You have gotten one of mine already. You shall not get another.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In a scourged field in Tuscany, a Chinese relic is interred. It calls to the world to be freed and resurrected to its purpose. The China Hands hear its call, and the voice of the three women, who summon Rowden Gray to mend the spirit of his lost friend and companion. This act, a warrant unnatural and yet destined, shatters time and begins to cut the day from day. The fourth book in the jade owl series, The _*People's Treasure*_, draws many people into a maelstrom that promises to terminate in the last book. However, the journey is one fraught with danger, fear, mayhem and politics. In the end, a child shall lead them . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I probably should bump this before the world ends at 6 PM, or as I say it in The Jade Owl series - cutting the day from day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the beach reading bandwagon -  the Jade Owl Legacy Series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This epic read is nearing the conclusion.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Life, Death and Resurrection in the world of the China Hands.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't read three yet. Or Southern Swallow two. I want to alternate the two series until I have read all ten (!) books. Give me a chance to catch up.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm delighted that you're on the journey. Thanks.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The quest is a strange one - who can put Nick Battle together again?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Half Price for July at Smashwords (http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/25320) - In fact, the entire series is at half price.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still on sale for $1.50 at Smashwords.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last week on 1/2 price sale at Smashwords.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt:

The bulldozers revved up early, the destruction team planning the demise of a wall that had stood for three centuries on Wang-fu-jing Street. Beyond it stood a long house, which once belonged to the poet, T’ang Fu-lu, but he was dead now and his children had abandoned the place to dust and rubble. The wall was an easy target for the workers and their wrecking ball, the backhoes ready to dig out the cobblestones for modern concrete replacements. The team leader, Citizen Ji Erh-fa, assembled his crew on the vehicles and aimed them at the old hu-tung. He probably didn’t much care for history. The state paid him well and he had a flat with four rooms for his wife and daughter. They ate good and had the latest video games. Citizen Ji defined the life of a contented worker. 

Ji Erh-fa signaled to the wrecking dozer to move forward, its roar deafening — although he wore earplugs, a mask and goggles. This operation proceeded with a series of well-defined hand-signals. The yellow and black striped construction fleet screeched and ground like mechanical monsters, bumping over the cobblestones and the makeshift flowerbeds. It wasn’t an unusual sight on Wang-fu-jing Street. Therefore, shoppers from the marketplace and visitors to the Tung-xi Mosque went about their business, darting between the trucks and ignoring the flagmen. A line of schoolchildren destined for the Children’s Palace snaked across the street as if the bulldozers were just buses or taxis. Cyclists laced patterns in the dust to get to their destinations. Soldiers sauntered through the debris, chatting as if they were in the commissary waiting for noodles. It wasn’t an easy job for Ji Erh-fa to keep these many souls from harm. In fact, once daily someone would fall into a hole or got nipped by a backhoe — nothing fatal, but it still invoked a stream of cursing that competed with the engines. So, when the lead dozer cut its motor and the driver stood on the hood, Ji Erh-fa invented a new hand signal, crisp and angry.

“Why do you stop?” Ji shouted. “Turn on your motor and do your job.”

“But work leader, there’s someone on the wall.”

Ji Erh-fa could see that plainly. He shaded his eyes to assess the situation, the dust clearing as the motors quieted. The man on the wall stood tall. He waved a banner in one hand and held a camcorder in the other. 

“You,” Ji shouted. “Off the wall. We have work to finish.”

“Your work is finished,” shouted the man. 

He brandished the banner. Soon, he was joined by three other men with similar banners — white with red characters reading:

Chiu je-ge ch’iang! Bao-ch’i je-ge hu-tung
(Save this wall! Preserve the hu-tung!)

“I said, get down or I shall take this wall down with you on it.”

“Be my guest,” Ming Ming shouted. “The world is watching!”

“Let them watch.” Ji Erh-fa banged on the bulldozer’s bumper. “Rev up and roll away.”

The driver stared at his boss, looking first to the wall and the crowd of men now gathering on top and in front, and then to the crowds of people who now stopped on Wang-fu-jing Street to see the outcome.

“You heard me.”

“But work leader. Do you know who that is?”

“I don’t care if it’s the chairman’s ghost playing a fiddle. We have our orders.”

“It’s Ming Ming.”

Ming Ming, Ji thought. Now that was a thing. What the hell was the People’s swimming champion doing protecting an old beat-up wall. Didn’t he have a villa in Hong Kong where he could drink away his afternoons and (futz) away the nights? Shouldn’t he be wowing the crowd in the one-hundred meter butterfly event in some international swim meet? However, it was clear that this was Ming Ming, the hero of the Bei-jing Olympics, because the schoolchildren were running in front of the dozers and underneath the wrecking ball, screaming and jumping and craving an autograph. The old shoppers were jumping potholes to get a look. The visitors to the Tung-xi Mosque found this much more to their entertainment. Even the soldiers shook their heads and jabbered about their luck to see the great Ming Ming, with or without a crummy banner about a crumbling wall.

“Sir,” Ji Erh-fa shouted. “This is not an Olympic event. It is our daily living. You be about your way and we will be about ours.”

Ming Ming just raised the banner, his cohorts helping him.

“Chiu je-ge ch’iang! Bao-ch’i je-ge hu-tung.” he shouted. 

Soon, the workers cut the engines, dismounting for a closer look.

“Get back to work,” Ji Erh-fa shouted. “This is not a sideshow. This is a construction site.”

Some of the drivers returned to their chassis, but others pushed through the ever-growing crowds to get a better look. Soon the gawkers were also chanting:

Chiu je-ge ch’iang! Bao-ch’i je-ge hu-tung.

“Ai,” Ji Erh-fa spit, and then reached for his cell phone. While he punched in the numbers, he saw the soldiers getting more anxious.

It’s about time they came to life, he thought. Then his ministry connection answered, and Ji Erh-fa blew the whistle.

Edward C. Patterson
author of The People's Treasure


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The adventure and the journey continues to spin.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Restoring the pieces of a protagoniost torn.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Of the four published books in the series, this one crackles with action.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The fifth book should be out in Spring 2012.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For those readers who like stories that keep on giving.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl's Back Story series is The Southern swallow, beginning with the first book - The Aacdemician.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

THIS WORK, THE 4TH IN THE SERIES, IS NON-STOP ADVENTURE.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Travel through time with relative ease.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The first book of this series, The Jade Owl is on sale for $ .99

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Who knew that resurrection could be a hard feat to accomplish.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The fifth and last book in the series, In the Shadow of Her Hem, will be out late Spring 2012, and if you thought the first four books moved fast - whoosh! Get set for a cataclysmic finale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Surprising twists and turns brings us to the brink of solving the mysteries.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The best is Next to Last.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This fast p[aced installment will get you ready for the power packed last book due out in in a few months.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is my flagship series and is guarenteed to keep you engaged for hours non-stop.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The original Jade Owl series began on line at a publishing site called anotherchapter.com - Betsy Gallup, editot. The site was devoted to on-line serialized works that go one at epic length. Now that I see the end in sight (with _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ - Spring 2012, I'd like to think that I have achieved Betsy's vision). Of course, I just put up in my Works In Progress the kernel of another series called _*Nick Firestone - China Hand*_, which will take a grown up Nick Firestone (and his side kic, a young John Gray) through a series of Sinologial Detective Adventures. It will be my first foray into serial genre, trying to avoid the pitfalls of the formulaic factory-line writers and some authors, who make a living on zombies, vampies, Hard-boiled Dicks and bodice ripping.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy series is a character driven action/adventure, fantasy novel, seeped in history, time travel. scifi and the paranormal. How's that for a genre (NOT)?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy series is an epic work pulsing both Western and Eastern philosophies:

The Jade Owl - Confucianism - Familty Ties'
The Third Peregrination - Buddhism - The Destroyer
The Dragon's Pool - Taoism - The Martial Arts
The People's Treasure - Naturalism - Resurrection
In the Shadow of Her Hem - Legalism - The Rule of Laws

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE March 4-10 at Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're into a substantial read, this epic (and it's 4 companions) might be your ticket to adventure.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The last book in the series, Book V - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, is nearing completion. Prepare yourselves for quite a roller coaster rise to the conclusion.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The concluding book in this series, _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, will take you to the brink of cataclism and through a world of daydreams and Chinese mythology. Get ready for fun, adventure and hours of reading escape by picking up the first four books now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book V is coming. Start your journey now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The last book (In the Shadow of Her Hem) is coming - eta June 1st.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The epic nears its end.*

*Coming soon*

*Book V - In the Shadow of Her Hem*

[b[Edward C. Patterson[/b]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on the last chapters of _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ (Book V of _*The Jade Owl Legacy*_). To those inquiries I've received - Mid-June should be the release date.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The last and 5th book of the Jade Owl Legacy - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ - has been completed and is currently in post-production in preparation for publication. It has proved to be exponentially more exciting than the rest of the series with enough action and adventure for ten books. Just wait and see (Mid-June).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's what readers say about The People's Treasure

"In The People's Treasure Patterson's engaging style and unique voice once more entertains readers with this fantasy series. Weaving together important questions of the human condition - learning to live with loss, doing what feels right versus what might seem logical, putting family first, following a higher calling - along with an epic fantasy involving supernatural relics, this tome moves along quickly holding the readers interest." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"Mr. Patterson knows his Chinese history, being a sinologist, and he gives us rich descriptions of modern and ancient China. " - ellen george


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's coming before the end of this month - In he hadow of Her Hem, when the day gets cut from day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper again and thus the legacy draws to a close in the next few weeks with the 5th Book - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, when the China Hands return to the scene of much anxiety through a world of mists and monsters.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Watch for the 5th and last book of The Jade Owl Legacy - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ during the week of July 9th.








Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And now the last book is published - In the Shadow of Her Hem

In the Shadow of Her Hem http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I9IS22

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here at last - the final book.

In the Shadow of Her Hem http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I9IS22

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Received my first review for _*In he Shadow of Her Hem*_: - Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy

*The Shadow of Her Hem - The Best of the Best*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy is now complete in 5 volumes - an epic adventure to keep you turning pages (or pressing Kindle buttons) for many engaging hours.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A journey of 3,500 pages begins with The Jade and ends with In the Shadow of Her Hem.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

New review for Book V and for the entire Jade Owl Legacy series:

New Amazon Review HERE

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When I finished the fifth book of the Jade Owl series, I needed to reinforce my bookshelf.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Start the full sweep of the Jade Owl Legacy today, with both series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you to my many readers of the Jade Owl Legacy series. I'm ovrewhelmed at your response and spport. This bird is in full flight.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come follow me on a journey like no other.

Edward C. Patterson
The Storyteller


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy is now complete in 5 volumes - an epic adventure to keep you turning pages (or pressing Kindle buttons) for many engaging hours.


Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper, and they whisper about the Jade Owl, because the book would put its author under house arrest if he lived there.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I pinch myself when I hear from the many readers who have picked up my flagship series and take the time to tell me that they can;t put it down.

Thanks
and
Readers Rock!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Readers on The Jade Owl series:

“ Mr. Edward Patterson does a fabulous job of weaving and holding his story together with that most special of glues - imagination! ” 
NYWriter  |  10 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ Nick takes Dr. Gray to Chinatown - the ancient relic The Jade Owl still exists! ” 
ellen  |  4 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find. ” 
Victor J. Banis  |  1 reviewer made a similar statement 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Starting with a spark, The Jade Owl Legacy kindles into an adventure to keep you engaged through 5 books and neary 3,000 pages. 

Readers Rock
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still my flagship series, the Jade Owl Legacy has been received with utmost favor from my fans.

Readers Rock!
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Spend your holidays with Professor Gray and the China Hands. Put a little Green (bird) in your Christmas.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like epic stories that never sem to end (well, this one does - eventually, but . . .) you'll graze in fair meadows, I'll say, if you tag onto this legacy tale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's wishing you all a Happy Holiday and a healthy New Year from all us China Hands.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like epic page-tuners with over 3,200 pages to turn, The Jade Owl Legacy saga's for you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A rip, roaring adventure series, well-seasoned. Bring your own wine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you enjoy character driven fantasy, then this series is for you - a tarn spun from my best skein of imagination.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The world of exploration and mystery blends with tale of human drama in the Jade Owl Legacy series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper because The Jade Owl's legacy haunts them still.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mystery after mystery unravels over this 5 book epic.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The entire series for Free at Smashwords for EBook Reading week ending Sunday March 10.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get ready for an extended trip to the orient as the last 2 legs of the Jade Owl legacy race to a conclusion.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The adventure continues as the China Hand try to resserect Nick Battle or a reasonable facsimile thereof.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Their at it again, those China Hands — reluctantly, but how else can they put Nicky back together again?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The People's Treasure - It Binds All World into One

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl goes to Italy and New York and other places . . . 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl ws born with a publisher called AnotherCapter.com - with Book 4, thep  point is proved/.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The China Adventure Continues

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How do you rescue someone whose body and soul are continents apart?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The China Hands Shine.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*On Being a Bastard*

1
The eyes that stared out from the portrait belonged to a keen mind, one that penetrated the world's mysteries and pursued its treasures. Hair worn short, smile worn thin, John Battle gazed out at the public from his alcove in the San Francisco Museum of East Asian Art and Culture, presiding over his own retrospective. The portrait had been hung by his son, a young man who had worn the same smile, short hair, and who had penetrated the world's mysteries and treasures, only to find them. He was despoiled in the process. To gaze upon this portrait, one could scarcely distinguish between father and son except for the difference in attire . . . a bow tie in place of a crew neck; and while the father found solace through increasing the population and the enjoyment of women, the son shunned their lot for something better to his eyes. Now those eyes, be they father's or son's, cast down from their frame on another son, one who knew the brother, but never knew the father. So Meng Ka-bao stood in the Retrospective, pondering the face of both his brother and his father, wondering why Heaven punished him to live alone . . . fatherless . . . motherless and, except for the distant touch of a Chinatown don, brotherless on this vagrant earth.
Meng stared emotionless at his father's image. The cold stare may have evoked a warm pang for Nick, but nothing stirred for the Old China Hand. John Battle was a link to warrants tended by Keepers throughout the ages, Meng Ka-bao's mother being one. Meng remembered his mother, her memory distant now, but he still felt the warmth of this woman, Meng Tai, devoted to her duties; who instructed her son on his destiny. Meng Tai first taught her son to meditate and cast his first glimmer. She instilled in him the rudiments of manipulating the World Egg. She told him the tale of his father, the American Professor, who was chosen as the vessel for the One.
And why am I not the One, mother? he would asked her. 
We do not choose our destiny when it comes to the Jade Owl's legacy. We only keep. We only wait until the world is ripe and the relics flow together again.
Meng Ka-bao had known that the One was coming. He knew that this man would be his younger brother - half-brother. He knew it on the day when he first saw Nick visit Lung-hua Temple on the tour - at the cold feast where Shang Ho-shang had read his fortune. Meng had hidden behind the screen and had watched this bumpkin from America plod onto sacred ground without a notion of importance. Meng had watched while Shang Ho-shang called Nick Po-huai and stated that it was too early - that they were only three and needed to be five. Yes, Meng had waited, and then revealed himself, only to see Nick ogle him with puzzlement. No awe for the Keeper. No sense of destiny. Just a stupid sheepish glowering and . . . then Nick was sucked into the crowd. Meng had to wait once again before embracing the five and teaching the One. 
Why am I not the One, mother?
"Why did destiny reach out and touch your loins, father," he said to the Old China Hand's portrait. "We are Chinese. You were just a busybody poking your nose into our cultural heritage."
Meng closed his eyes. He saw his mother's image again, on a rainy day under the arcades between the rotunda and the temple. She was saying her prayers as she held the Keeper's box in her lap. Then she wept.
Why do you weep, mother?
I weep for the fault. It is not your fault yet, little one. It is a fault that we pass from one Keeper to the next. It is what we have lost and what we must regain. 
The coin, mother?
He had often heard her tell the tale of Han Lin's proxy, a man who was the grand ancestor - the man who brought the first Keeper to Lung-hua Temple. Meng had met this man when he traveled through the ch'i banner portal. This man had a treasure - a coin that he used to practice his ch'i-t'ang arts. It wasn't significant until his master, Li K'ai-men, imbued it with special properties - properties that eluded all the long line of Keepers. The coin was returned to Lung-hua, to the second Keeper, to be held in trust for the One. 
Lost, Meng Tai wept. Five hundred years now, it is gone, whether stolen or called forth, it is a fault that we must grieve over daily. So shall you when you take this burden from me.
"So shall I," he said, weeping now in the Retrospective. 
Somewhere in his brilliant mind, Meng Ka-bao knew that the time for this coin was at hand. Somehow, he knew that the powers were calling. They were calling ever since the arrival of that letter from Italy. Meng didn't know the letter's exact content, nor could he break through the brass zone of those damned spectacles, but he felt the vibrations - the relics flowing again. 
Meng Ka-bao sat cross-legged before the photographic wall. He raised his hands in the dim light, and then wept.
Oh pure one, help me join the soul eternal and find that which is lost. 
It was then that he heard a humming in the air, a sweet song like bees tending honey. His mind focused on a clearing - a river plain with palm trees and a shiny black reflecting pool. A strange edifice arose beneath the pellucid sky - two monoliths capped by a paving stone, which reminded him of Stonehenge. But it wasn't Stonehenge. It was a . . .
"A temple," he said.
His eyes opened, but the vision remained. He saw the Dragon Riders and their dance - the somersaults and the levitation. He heard the bees. 
"Yes, the Jade Owl has returned and the relics flow together again."
But that which is lost is still lost, oh pure One. 
Then, Meng Ka-bao stood, his full attention riveting upon his father's face. It recalled his brother's face now, as it shone in the ch'i banner over the Joy of Finches in the Hall of Fire. The same face. The pure one was sending him a message. The coin might be lost, but his half-brother was not. 
The One is still with us, only . . .
"He is fractured."
"Fractured?" came a voice.
Meng turned quickly, startled out of his reverie. Standing behind him was a tall man - a blustery man, in a brown tweed suit and a pair of horn-rimmed glasses, framed by bushy white eyebrows.
"Curator Kitteridge," Meng gasped, relieved.
"Sorry to have startled you, old boy, but we have a museum to run and, unless you are planning a refurbishment of the Old China Hand's Retrospective, I think we should take a walk through old Persia and see how to shore up this ship."
"Of course," Meng said.
2
Lloyd Kitteridge had been running the show in Rowden Gray's absence. He was efficient at it. However, he had been accustomed to a Chinese show. Now that the exhibit was skewed toward the Achaemenid Empire, somewhere between Cyrus and Xerxes, he was having a tough time of it. Unlike the exhibit of The Seven Sisters, the Splendors of Persia under the Achaemenid didn't draw the public's attention. John Battle Hall had never been so traffic free. The grand promenades were replaced by standard cases of flinty gold and silver Persian coins and trinkets, while a few full costumes were draped with some appeal at the hall's far end. There was a terracotta head of Darius' Queen Atossa (an ugly thing, Kitteridge had declared it, in need of a nose job), a bracelet that may or may have not been worn by Cambyses and a buckle of bulls that could have held up Xerxes britches. It was pitiful by the standards of the great Persian displays of Temple walls and Lion gates that other institutions trotted out. 
You get a better Persian display on Union Square, Kitteridge had told the Board of Trustees, when they began to question the fall-off in receipts. I think that any jewelry case at I. Magnins has a better exhibit of Iranian accessories than we have. 
In fact, the biggest draw to John Battle Hall was still the Ming Blue and Whites and the Dino-bones - the Velociraptor Cantodragonensis, that still held sway mid-hall.
Lloyd walked about the Hall leading Meng Ka-bao to Queen Atossa's head. He pointed to it.
"Only a mother could love a face like that," he said. "I certainly don't and the Board is on my ass to switch it out."
"What does Curator Hussein say?"
"He thinks it is the quintessence of an exhibit. Great pieces. Intelligent provenance. He doesn't understand why I can't raise San Francisco on a Sunday morning to trot out to see such wonders as these. Now, don't get me wrong. I'm not a snob. I mean, I think that our resident Japanese stuff could draw interest at any day of the year, but this stuff's got no zip."
Meng Ka-bao walked to the Dino-bone exhibit.
"Perhaps we should get some more fossils from across the street."
"Don't even suggest it." Lloyd lowered his voice, and then drew Meng aside. "They're sending the building inspectors out next week."
"Again?"
"Yes. Such a hurly-burly over structures not meeting the earthquake code like that monstrosity across the park. If we start evoking a change in exhibit modality, we might just wind up displaying Pan-American modern art - cubist maracas and Peruvian Armadillo guitars. No, Meng, we need a new exhibit in here and it must be East Asian and it should be . . ."
"Chinese. Any ideas?"
"Yes. Liu Pang came up with an excellent suggestion."
Meng Ka-bao frowned. Liu Pang was not his favorite, by a long shot. The Taoist priest had come through the basement portal with them and had opted to stay in San Francisco. He had taken up residence in Chinatown, where he found a steady clientele for feng-shui consultation. He also ran lectures on Taoist history both in the local schools and at the Museum. Meng couldn't deny that Liu Pang was a master of his craft, but he also had a particular bias against anything Buddhist. Liu Pang had also become popular with the Chinatown set, the clientele of Ch'u Bai-dui's herbal establishment and Han Ch'i-wang's Antiques. In fact, Liu Pang had become a bit of a Taoist rock star - the real magilla among a thirsty expatriates. So when Lloyd said that Liu Pang had an excellent suggestion, it was like grinding Meng's fingernails on a milling machine.
"No, doubt," Meng said. "Liu Pang is the walking authority on all excellent suggestions."
"Now, now, Master Meng. Let's be practical. I know the man is very much into himself, but who among us is not? I'm as full of it as you are. Hear me out."
Meng nodded as contritely as he could, while Kitteridge began.
"He thinks that a Taoist display - a history of Taoism, combined with a lecture series on the subject would go far to attract the public back. I'm inclined to agree with him."
"I suppose he has a suggestion for a good lecturer on the subject."
"You know he does." Kitteridge swept his hand across the expanse of John Battle Hall. "We could dig up some wonderful Taoist inspired paintings from the basement and display some priestly outfits. You know, those grand feather bonnets. We could even have a rite or two demonstrated. Perhaps an exorcism."
Meng shuddered. He never wanted to see another Taoist exorcism again since his experiences with Lin Ling-po on Mount Li. It was not the thing to attract the public unless it was a slasher movie crowd. Still, he held his comments in check.
"There're quite a number of relics we could display, like that wonderful ivory walking stick that Liu Pang totes about. I'm sure we could get him to loan it to us."
"Thunderer?" Meng asked, quite shaken.
"Is that what he calls it?"
Meng turned away. Thunderer. How could Liu Pang have Thunderer? He passed through the portal like the rest of them. Now the Dragon Rider's were exempt from the naked passage, but he clearly remembered Liu Pang's big naked butt going through the portal. 
"Is there a problem, Master Meng?"
"No, Curator Kitteridge. I just need to collect my thoughts on the suggestion."
"I would urge you to take a trip down to the cubbies and see what we have down there that would make a fine display. I'll get an inventory print out, but you could poke around and see what turns up on the knob. You have a nose for it."
"Yes," Meng said absently, pawing the Dino-bone display. "It might well be a good idea, although I hate to admit it."
"There you go. I'll just get a . . . oh, there's Hussein with a tour." Curator Hussein led four people in tow toward the trinket display. "I'd better make sure that they don't bail out on him before he reaches the belt buckle." He chuckled. "You'll start, will you?"
"By all means," Meng said.
He watched Kitteridge greet the tour, and then turned his attention to the elevator door. It would be a creaky trip down to the basement. However, he wasn't thinking about the trip or Liu Pang's suggestion or Taoist history throughout the ages. He was thinking about Thunderer and just how Liu Pang managed to get it through the portal.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE for July: The People's Treasure - at Smaswords

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/25320
Use coupon code SW100 upon check out

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Young Nick Firestone takes his first heroic in this installment of the Jade Owl Legacy epic.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 9th and 10th at Amazon

The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 19th and 20th at Amazon

The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY November 11th at Amazon

The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 16th and 17th at Amazon

The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow January 25th & 26th at Amazon

The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - February 27th & 28th at Amazon

The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## DeeW (Feb 27, 2014)

Just picked up a copy. Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Dee

Ed


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - April 19th & 20th at Amazon

The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series
5 Five-stars out of 5 reviews

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - June 14th & 15th at Amazon
[size=18pt]The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series
5 Five-stars out of 5 reviews

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - July 24th & 25th at Amazon
[size=18pt]The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series
5 Five-stars out of 5 reviews

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - Aug 4th & 5th at Amazon
[size=18pt]The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series
5 Five-stars out of 5 reviews

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## sssquirrel (Sep 14, 2012)

Free through Wednesday next week! Read a Science Fiction Novella. Download Dimension Door!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - Oct 9th & 10th at Amazon
[size=18pt]The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series
5 Five-stars out of 5 reviews

*​*

Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - Nov 29th & 30th at Amazon
[size=18pt]The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series
5 Five-stars out of 6 reviews

*​*

What Readers say:

"I was captured upon reading the first book of series until the very last paragraph of fifth book. I thoroughly enjoyed the Jade Owl series and it is a must read in my opinion." - Nancy

"This is a well written book. It has action, deviousness, mystery and romance. I had to force myself to put it down. I took my time reading it and absorbing everything. At times I felt like I was in China. A very good read." - R. Herrera

"In The People's Treasure Patterson's engaging style and unique voice once more entertains readers with this fantasy series. Weaving together important questions of the human condition - learning to live with loss, doing what feels right versus what might seem logical, putting family first, following a higher calling - along with an epic fantasy involving supernatural relics, this tome moves along quickly holding the readers interest." - T. Fonseca

----------------------------------------
Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*With 15,679 Jade Owl Legacy readers enjoying the series, come help get that number to 16,000.*


----------

